# Great Upnorth Trip 08



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok folks, we're headed North this summer. I'm soliciting for campground suggestions/local attractions for the route. 
First nite Indianapolis, Indiana, 2 nites in Port Huron, Michigan (visit friends), 1 nite outside Mackinac Island (visit the sites), 
from there cross into Canada..(can we cross there? is it a ferry? are all we need is our birth certificates?) just looking to see some Canadian soil and experience tea without ice.








Then head to Niagara Falls, NY. 1/2 way appears to be around Sequin, overnite.
Niagra Falls, NY for one night, then to SOMEWHERE OUTSIDE NYC...for a couple of nites. I'll be honest, I hate big cities and I'm only doing this so we can see the big sites and move on. Statue of Liberty is something we WILL see, then we should be having some friends meet us there that travel there several times a year. They want to take us to a Broadway play and give us a quick tour. I'll be more than obliged for that help. I do NOT want to drive anywhere near NYC, but will gladly ride.







Actually, I'm looking forward to the experience but only for a day or so, then I'm outta there. 
Then, down to DC for a couple of days, then, Virginia beech, then head east back home to west Tennessee.
Sounds simple, eh?







.
But, it's only some 3500 miles. Not anywhere near the 6,487.3 miles we did last summer on the Great Outwest trip! Some of you went along online with us and we really enjoyed having you there. The Outback did FANTASTIC!!! I can't imagine having this phat 31 footer stuck in an alley in Vegas like we did the 21 footer. But, for that trip, it was perfect. 
LOL. Now...I know to not ever, never ,everrrr take a camper into an alley or anything you don't walk into first to make sure you can get it out. I thought we would have to move to Vegas there for awhile. 
Our children will be 15 and 12 this summer and we figure this will be the last summer we can pull them, especially the 15 year old, away from an ever-growing life of their own to see our country with us. We had such a great adventure last summer out west, it gets exciting to start planning this one. It will be really nice to have the larger camper on this trip and not have to struggle to sleep every nite like I had to last year. (I'm really tall and never slept well in the slide on the 21. Our new camper has a 78 inch bed!)
Thanks, ahead of time, for all of the insights!
Mark and family


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

You might check on what's needed to cross into Canada (actually it's to get you back in the US). I believe you'll need a passport (costs $100) OR there is a new alternative "card" which costs $45. You can inquire to your local county court house on what's needed.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Check your map. Mackinaw City is actually a long way from Canada. You can cross into Canada via a bridge in Sault Ste. Marie farther north, but that may be a long way out of your way if you're just looking to "get there". On the other hand, the scenery on that trip around Georgian Bay in Canada is fantastic if you want to take the long way around.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

x2 on what Dan said.









Sault Ste. Marie is probably a couple hours from Mackinaw City. The highlights are you get to haul across the mighty Mac (bridge), you can tour the soo locks and then you get to drive around Georgian Bay. If you have more time, from the Soo, head north and spend some time in the Canadian shield country to the north. It's beautiful with exposed Granite and lots of lakes.









For visiting Mackinac Island, you can stay at any number of campgrounds on either side of the straights. Last year we stayed at the Straights State Park in St. Ignace. At least one of the ferry companies will pickup/dropoff at the campground so you don't have to drive to the ferry. The campsites varried on their degree of difficulty in parking







, but overall, I thought it was a decent campground. It does have views of the bridge and you can walk down to the straights.

As for border crossings, passports are the easiest. I think you can go with picture ID and proof of citizenship (i.e. birth certificate) until summer 2009. The ever helpful congress and people at homeland security are still trying to figure out how to make the border accessible after that.









Let us know when you have more questions.


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

Like a previous post mentions, the drive along the norht shore of Lake Supeerior is not to be missed (I rank it up there with the drive along the pacific coast in Sunny California, did that last summer just after you got back from your western road trip, thanks by the way for all the tips) and there are lots of excellent beach front provincial campgrounds up there.
If you do cross at the Soo, the North Shore of Georgian Bay is Beautiful as well, be sure to take in a fish fry along the way in one of the small villages. From here you have two options, both equally worth your while

Option 1 - Head to Manitoulin Island - beautiful and serene without the crowds (spend a couple days here, then either return the way you came and take in option 2 or take the SS ChiChiman (not sure of the spelling) to Tobermory and then take highway 21 along the east shores of Lake Huron. Just south of Port Elgin is a very nice provincial campground called Macgregor Point (from here you can bike all the way into Prot Elgin and pass some very, very nice beaches...think beautiful ocean water without the salt!!!) or if you want some waves head on down to the Pinery near Grand Bend.

Option 2 - Stop at Grundy Provincial Park south of Sudbury (here you can do some of the Sudbury sites -the nickel mine has a really neat visitor center) At Grundy you can canoe and jump off cliffs...or you can try and get into one of Ontarios most popular provincial campgrounds Killbear Provincial Park close to Parry Sound. With over one thousand campsites this park fills to capacity each summer. Here you get kilometers of beautiful beach front mixed in with Cnadian Shield shoreline and cliff jumping if you are so inclined. The sunsets are not to be missed.

Either option you can't go wrong, but please keep in mmind that the provincial parks do not offer water hook ups and only a small percentage of sites have electric and they book up quickly.

Hope this helps and enjoy your trip!

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Quite an ambitious trip you have planned.

There are lots of places to camp in Michigan. I am not as familiar with the Port Huron area as I'd like to be, however the area is rather scenic and I am sure you will find someplace in that area.

Now, as far as the Great White North is concerned, there are several places we have camped at through the years. On the Lower Peninsula side, the *Petoskey KOA* and *Mackinaw Mill Creek Campground* are good places to stay, and are each just a few miles south of The Bridge. On the Upper Peninsula side, *Straits State Park* is nice, but you might want to look into booking *now* because it is one of Michigan's busiest state parks. *St Ignace KOA*, two miles west on US-2 has a pool, full hook-ups and facilities to keep the kids entertained. There is no crossing to Canada from Mackinac Island, as there are no motor vehicles allowed on the island, however, there is a bridge crossing at Sault Ste Marie, 55 miles north of St Ignace. Lots to see and do on the Canadian side. You will need passports, as they are now a requirement in order to re-enter the States, even for day visitors. On the Michigan side, the *Soo Locks Boat Tour* will take you along the Ontario shoreline, from the steel mill, through the Locks to downtown Sault Ste Marie, Ontario, and back again.

Half the fun is in planing the trip. If you need more information, just ask.


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Excursions R Us has some great information and points. If you come up to Canada through Sault Ste. Marie you are better (IMO) to continue your travel to Niagara Falls through Canada. There are great Provincial (state) Parks and you should book in advance as many of the popular parks are booked six months in advance- www.ontarioparks.com

The idea to go to Manitoulin Island and taking the ferry across is great. Tobermory is an awesome place. We'll be going back to Tobermory this year for the third straight year. There is a National Park in Toby along with private campgrounds. The National Park will be a dry camp- http://www.pc.gc.ca/index_e.asp. We camp in a private campground while there however we go to the national park for the scenery - the hike to the "Grotto" is a must do/see. I can go on with regards to Tobermory as I love it.......

It has been awhile since I've been to the Pinery or MacGregor Point. Both parks a great from what I remember. I've tried to book the Pinery many times only to get shut out for booking late.

Mackinac Island is great. Be sure to take your bicycles if you have them with you. You can ride around the island which is quite cool.

Feel free to IM me with any questions regarding travels through Ontario.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW !! That should be a very nice (and could be long) trip!! Make sure you let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That will be one fantastic trip. Use google map to check out the distance. We did around the lake thing 2 years ago. Fantastic trip but the drive is alot longer than it looks.

Northern MI is beautiful and should be enjoyed for several days - Lots to see.

Crossing into Canada is easy - Check out what is required to get back into the US. US will be requiring passports soon.

Killbear Park is a must stop. I have posted pics from there. You will need several days to see the entire park.










Around the Niagara Area - most campgrounds are very small - We found Bissel's to be the best so far. It is about 15-20min from the Falls

Email me on what type of activities you like and what style of camping. I know the area very well. I have been camping Georgian Bay area since I was 5.

Thor


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

For anyone staying on the US side at Niagra, if you camp in the state park in NY, you vehicle pass gets you free parking at the falls (or at least it did a couple years ago). If I remember correctly it saved ~$10/day.


----------

